# Schecter dealer...



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

i hate asking things like this, as i should be able to find out on my own...

I'm trying to locate a schecter dealer, I don't believe L&M (or musicstop) carries those products... specifically, I'd like to find a maritime dealer, mainland prefered. I've seen/heard nice things about many of the schecter guitars, i've got an upcoming purchase and i'm completely unwilling to "hope" i like it.

any info would help, but a store with a C-1 FR in white would absolutely slay me...


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.lamusic.ca/


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

They have models for under $400.00 that are absoulutely fantastic. They have them here in Hamilton at Pongetti's music.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

You might have to buy online...I buy from LA Muisic.ca (canadian website in canadian $) and I buy from Axemusic.com which is also form canada and is in Can $.

Just use search on LA music...its the easy way to find stuff by brand name.
Ive heard great things about the Hellraiser guitar.
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?s...gory=349&nLevel=4&nBrand=66&szSearch=Schecter


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

i see, I'm probably lookin at on-line... well, that would be fine if i'd played one before. I can tell if i'll like the guitar from features, etc, but will i be able to stand to play it? will it sound good? these are the unanswered questions. I guess i'll be sticking to my Ibanez, plenty of local dealers...

Any maritimers in the know, feel free to wade in...


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

I was going to suggest you try checking the schecterguitars site but they do not list any dealers in NS or NB. Your closest choices are QC or NF!! 

What you might try is go onto the SF Marketing site (SFM.ca) - the Canadian distributor for Schecter and there is a maritimes sales rep listed. Seems odd to have a maritimes rep that only supports NF...don't you think? Try contacting them and they can tell you who they sell to nearest to you. And hey, if they don't sell to anyone close by - maybe they will sell direct to you??:food-smiley-004:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

i think PRS is a better axe, or even ESP/LTD. YMMV! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

esp/ltd is a sister company to schecter, so the quality is about the same.  axemusic will treat you well, drop an email to kenny dalla vicenza, tell him paul sent you. the schecter guitars are pretty consistant, so i don't think you'll have any troubles... YM (as the man said) MV


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

i like the "contact the rep" solution, very cool...

i just have a bit of GAS for a C-1 FR, they did a nice review in the holiday guitar world... the ibanez s320 and the c1 were both there, always like the ibanez, but to my ears (assuming same settings...) the c1 just sounded smoother and more useful. I'm sure like most of these companies the thin neck profile and flat board will appeal to me just fine. I really believe in playing first...

and not to bash axe/lamusic, but over $1k for a c1? u gotta be kiddin... I'll take my chances on ordering from us/ebay at roughly $450, even though i'd prefer to spend in country any day of the week.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

suttree said:


> axemusic will treat you well


Just wanted to say that axemusic has great customer service...top notch...I just ordered 2 MXR pedals and one of the pedals was a special order so they sent my my frist pedal to me already which im using now and they just sent me my MXR phase 90 which is in the mail so to speak...they sent emails telling what was goiing on the whole step of the way and gave tracking #'s to see where the package is at any givin moment...all this without one email from me...also shipping was free for both shipments because order was over $199.

Plus I get my free axemusic T shirt that says "Canadians kick Axe"...lol

Actually I have about 4 of those shirts now that come with my orders.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oh it'll sound good, i can tell you that. i played an omen 6 through a flextone II, and it sounded Good.. i was impressed!

i myself plan on buying a C-7 in white when the funds allow.. but this guitar isn't listed on the LA website!


----------

